# Lions, Tigers, Cheetahs etc



## josh_j_mcg (Jun 19, 2008)

I started watching this programme called The Lion Man on sky ever day and also heard someone in my rep shop today talking about how relaxed Irelands rules on DWA are and thats how so many people ended up with lions and tigers as pets and couldnt care for them.

Where is it possible to actually get lions, tigers etc and have you ever heard of people owning them?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the specialist keepersassociation have some for sale at the moment on their books


----------



## josh_j_mcg (Jun 19, 2008)

Christ they're not even expensive theyre cheaper than most royal morphs! The enclosure would be really expensive I guess.

How strict ar the DWAs for these? I've heard today that Ireland are really relaxed with it.

Im just interested im not actually going to go out and get these before people start saying that I know how some people are like, Im 18 and live with my mum and dad its bad enough in their eyes I have 2 royals lol


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

not sure about ireland but i would imagine they would be really strict as these can be so dangerous in the wrong hands and if it was easy to get them i think there would be a lot more on the go as people are like ooo i saw the lion man im going to get one to play with :bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

up until 2006 there was no DWA in northern ireland people were keeping big cats in small cages even in their houses, there was one guy with an adult lion and a black panther living in his house with him, people took them out on leads in the past, but now the DWA covers NI as well so no more antics like that, although there is no DWA in southern Ireland.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

The only animals you need a license for in the Republic of Ireland is a dog..and that's where the legislation ends

there's numerous reasons for this but the main one is that the wouldnt be able to police it properly even if there was a DWA introduced as they cant even keep abreast of the dog licenses


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

SiUK said:


> up until 2006 there was no DWA in northern ireland people were keeping big cats in small cages even in their houses, there was one guy with an adult lion and a black panther living in his house with him, people took them out on leads in the past, but now the DWA covers NI as well so no more antics like that, although there is no DWA in southern Ireland.


wow i am surprised southern ireland dosent have a bigger problem cos most people think cute kitty it can sleep on my bed without thinking of cost how big its gonna get etc etc (ideots)


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

you'd be surprised at whats being kept in private collections in the republic...Dublin zoo looks like a very bad pets corner in comparison


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

well remind me not to p:censor:s someone off there or i might get a rattle snake through the letterbox or something :whistling2:


----------



## josh_j_mcg (Jun 19, 2008)

Yh thats what I heard that the legislation isnt enforced or something in southern ireland


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

its too difficult..they've got something like less than 10 officers that work in the licensing dept.
If you then add in exotics it's just not possible..anything that get seized by customs usually goes to the zoo and then usually gets put down or offered to other zoo's in europe


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

southern ireland, as a seperate country to the united kingdom, has different laws yes, there is no DWA.. 

the DWAL is something that covers the british isles.. 

in the same way that it does not cover France, or Germany, or Holland, 

neither does it cover the Republic of Ireland.

N


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

The Irish Republic, Southern Ireland, The Irish Free State, Eire, to use the many names the country has held at various times, has NO such licence, we are after all a soverign nation with different laws to the UK. The only animal you need a licence for is a dog. As long as you can keep the animal, in good health, have the means to care for it and the space you can keep it.

Yes you could keep a lion or tiger as long as the paper work was in order and all was legit and you could care for it. But it's the same with guns, just because we can legally buy nine milimetre pistols in the Republic dosn't mean we all do:lol2:.

I've never seen or heard of people keeping these animals privately,due to the amount of food and care they need, not to mention the risks.

We also have no pet shop licences.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

mad to think back in the 60s you could own anything you want, any1 seen the christian the lion vid?


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi im from southern ireland and yes the laws are very relaxed on keeping potentialy dangerous animals.If you can aquire captive bred specimens theres no problem legally on keeping them.You can keep a tiger in your house legally but morally thats another question but if it gets out then your in trouble with law lol.I have 2 spec caimans 1 cuvier and several large constrictors and to be honest aquiring them was easy


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting next time i go to ireland to see my family robbing the tigers from dublin zoo already have my mugshots of them, yet the baby orangutan did catch my eye


----------

